

DataMind: Codecademy for Data Science  - jocor
http://www.DataMind.org

======
mathattack
Wow - thanks for creating this! I hope it has legs above and beyond the
initial R tutorial.

------
shiny
Nice, though when I login with G+ it doesn't seem to register it.

